# Nissan Connect app with a 2019 Rogue?



## zukabaker (Jul 10, 2019)

Hello All

I have a 2019 Nissan Rogue SV with Premium package and I was wondering if you can download the Nissan connect app to use with the car?


----------



## pclilien (Apr 25, 2019)

I have the 2019 SL Platinum and have the Nissan Connect App on desktop as well as on my iPhone. Everything works as advertised although this is on the free trial. Waiting until August to see what the paid version provides me.


----------



## ba2017 (Jul 27, 2019)

Do either of you know if it works with the Special Edition (S Trim)? I bought one Monday.


----------



## pclilien (Apr 25, 2019)

ba2017 said:


> Do either of you know if it works with the Special Edition (S Trim)? I bought one Monday.


You register online with your VIN. If you have Nissan Connect on the car you should be able to.


----------

